# Trek Fuel EX 8 vs Juliana Furtado or Joplin



## eastman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello!

So hard to find reviews on these bikes. Please let me know if anyone has recent feedback they would like to share? The rider is 5-2 and she's demo'd the Juliana Joplin in the 29 configuration. Hoping to find a local dealer that may have the Fuel EX or Juliana's in a 27.5, so she can demo as well. For riders of this height, I understand the 27.5 may feel a little more "grounded" and less twitchy. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

eastman said:


> Hello!
> 
> So hard to find reviews on these bikes. Please let me know if anyone has recent feedback they would like to share? The rider is 5-2 and she's demo'd the Juliana Joplin in the 29 configuration. Hoping to find a local dealer that may have the Fuel EX or Juliana's in a 27.5, so she can demo as well. For riders of this height, I understand the 27.5 may feel a little more "grounded" and less twitchy. Thanks in advance for any help!


My wife is riding the 27.5 Furtado and loves it. Shes 5'3" and on a small. Coming from a Rocky Mountain Altitude 50 before this, her riding technique progressed immensely.


----------



## eastman (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks, Kevin. Unfortunately, my wife only had a few minutes to demo the Furtado 27.5 after the demo ride on the Joplin 29'er. All in all, do you think your wife would prefer a 29'er configuration or at the 5-2/5-3 height, the 27.5 seems to be the best fit? Thanks again.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

eastman said:


> Thanks, Kevin. Unfortunately, my wife only had a few minutes to demo the Furtado 27.5 after the demo ride on the Joplin 29'er. All in all, do you think your wife would prefer a 29'er configuration or at the 5-2/5-3 height, the 27.5 seems to be the best fit? Thanks again.


She had no desire to try a 29'er. Her RM was a 26", so once she demoed the Juliana, which was decked out in all the top shelf components, she was hooked. I really couldn't see her on a 29'er. The 27.5 fits her perfectly. I built it up just like the demo bike, only different brand names.


----------



## mLeier (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm 5'2 and have no desire to try a 29er. I feel like it would be much too big for me. I feel like I would be perched up too high or stretched out too far in order for the frame to accommodate the big wheels.

I guess I could be wrong though?


----------

